# Grim Grey



## Dobra (Oct 13, 2017)

Grim grey paint everywhere. Grey and dull carpets, walls and woodwork. Makes me depressed! Take a leaf out of the Italians' colour book - chrome yellow, vibrant reds and blues, striking greens and so on. Over here, I reckon the Royal Navy is selling off its Battleship Grey paint cheap, as even shop fronts are making the high street even more depressing! Do people follow each other like sheep and buy grey?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Grim grey paint everywhere. Grey and dull carpets, walls and woodwork. Makes me depressed! Take a leaf out of the Italians' colour book - chrome yellow, vibrant reds and blues, striking greens and so on. Over here, I reckon the Royal Navy is selling off its Battleship Grey paint cheap, as even shop fronts are making the high street even more depressing! Do people follow each other like sheep and buy grey?


Eek, sounds hideous! We don't seem to use much grey in my town. Lots of colour displayed in the windows of stores, some colourful facades as well. Quite a few totem poles about.


----------



## Senex (Feb 25, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Grim grey paint everywhere. Grey and dull carpets, walls and woodwork. Makes me depressed! Take a leaf out of the Italians' colour book - chrome yellow, vibrant reds and blues, striking greens and so on. Over here, I reckon the Royal Navy is selling off its Battleship Grey paint cheap, as even shop fronts are making the high street even more depressing! Do people follow each other like sheep and buy grey?



Oh course they do! Why do you think 49 out of a 50 homes are painted in drab pastel colors? Why do you think there is a great collective 'hue and cry' when that 1 out of 49 homeowner paints his house bright and colorful. Sure, the official reason is that the heretic is decreasing the property values in the neighborhood, but more likely its failure to follow the prevailing herd mentality. The majority claims to admire individualists, yet everybody seems to hate dissent and dissidents.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't know which I dislike more, grey or beige.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I don't know which I dislike more, grey or beige.


Greige! Land of the bland. Ick.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2018)

Senex said:


> Oh course they do! Why do you think 49 out of a 50 homes are painted in drab pastel colors? Why do you think there is a great collective 'hue and cry' when that 1 out of 49 homeowner paints his house bright and colorful. Sure, the official reason is that the heretic is decreasing the property values in the neighborhood, but more likely its failure to follow the prevailing herd mentality. The majority claims to admire individualists, yet everybody seems to hate dissent and dissidents.



Agree..totally!! This is my constant War Cry!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't believe it- I was just thinking of this the other day!! A gray day!

My mother liked gray, but I always hated it. So guess what? The biggest purchases many people usually make in their lives are their home, their car and their major appliances.

When I bought my first home of my own ( a condo) that was perfect for me in every other way, is gray. The whole community is gray!

After a few years I needed another car. Decided to buy new, I wanted the car perfect for me and my budget, a Toyota Yaris. Choice was back or silver. Having had a black car previously, I settled on the silver- which actually looks gray.

Needed a new stove and new refrigerator a few years after that. I fell in love with the look of a particular stove, the features and the price. Didn't want stainless steel. Yep, they're slate gray. Both stove and fridge.

My hair is also gray but I color it. The  interior of my home however, is colorful enough.


----------



## Wren (Feb 26, 2018)

I hate grey, and have never used it in home decor or clothing, in my view, it’s dull and miserable, brown  dosn’t do much for me either ...


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 26, 2018)

An article on color that I read a long time said pale blue is for people who can't make up their minds about color. That has to be even more true for gray. Or beige.


----------

